

Indian govt adopts comprehensive open source policy - sandGorgon
http://deity.gov.in/content/policy-adoption-open-source-software-government-india-0

======
esparantogod
URL linked to is just a landing page. Actual link to the policy here:
[http://deity.gov.in/sites/upload_files/dit/files/policy_on_a...](http://deity.gov.in/sites/upload_files/dit/files/policy_on_adoption_of_oss.pdf)

I find it ironic that a government that is committed to censorship, site
blocking, and internet surveillance cites transparency as an objective when
instituting this policy

